# Quinte bay 3-d



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Well that was certinaly a different Seaway shoot on Sunday!
The low scores were reflective of all the 40-50 yard shots...Im sure that if there were new shooters there ,they wont be back to that course :thumbs_do
The Seaway challange is suppose to promot the sport and make it a family event..not A SEE HOW MUCH MONEY I CAN GET AND HOW CAN I STOP PEOPLE FROM HITTING MY TARGETS shoot !!! There was no family fee , just 20 buck per head!
And....the guy that owns the land and was friends with the person that owns the Archery shop won the BIG door prize? The Archery shop owner drew the ticket  ?

Just my 2 cents cause i can see a couple replys coming down the lane right now.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*????*

what was the attendance numbers like ?????


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*quinte 3d*

About 100 people....and some new face
Hope to see some of them back again

:darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*#`s*

seaway has about 140 .. numbers down for that shoot I didn`t shoot it but a buddy called to say his score was down... and probably won`t be one of his three used...


----------



## meat58d (Apr 23, 2010)

You are all correct; it was not an easy course. 
BUT.......
Let's think for a second about why we go out to these things to begin with:
Mosquitos and bugs were horrible just like they are in early season bow season in most areas. 
Mud everywhere; just like in alot of areas that receive alot of rain during the early part of the season before it turns to snow. 
Small targets at further than normal ranges, and big targets even further. 
My score was down 20 points from my average, but I thought it was a very challenging course that tested me to the limits. Honsetly, I think most people do 3-D shoots because:
A) it better prepares them for real life hunting
check; that shoot was challenging
B) they enjoy shooting their bow in any and all situations
check; it was a beautiful day that day
C) They like meeting and talking to people with the same interest
check; there were lots of friendly people there
I saw numerous kids out on the course that day shooting, and I even smiled and beared it when the kids went searching for a stary arrow. (every other target it seemed) The kids got muddy, and got to shoot, they seemed to have a great time, and lets be honest, they are the future of Archery. 
The Seaway challenge is six different shoots, and you get to use your best three. You guys will probably do better at the next one due to the difficulty of the Belleville shoot. 
Just my two cents, but hey........
I'm from NY, what do I know??????
:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## canada99vette (Dec 1, 2009)

I agree with 3--d


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*mud*

how was the course muddy has not rained for a month and burn warnings are up ... rivers are down or is this the place that is in the swamp ??? nice feild to start and caribou across the creek and then you enter the wet zone lol lol ..


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I thought some of the shots for traditional were rather long on small targets.
I know that if I was hunting, I would not have taken many of those shots at any game.
It made matters even harder for those shooting low poundage bows.
I know it cost us about a dozen lost arrows for our family. Oh well I guess that's archery for you.
I think we'll skip next years shoot at Quinte.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*attn crazy moose*

Paul for you to say that then something was wrong in the set up ... I heard they only had 20 targets.. Personally if you don`t have 40 targets even if you RENT some from another club.. then you should not be part of a big shoot...or series... these clubs have to work together.. they must remember they where getting 50 shooters per tourny when not a series.. now 140 thats 100 x 20 dollars or 2000 more dollars at the gate let alone the food money they make extra for the club.. This is not a dump on thread but hopefully a learning and educating post.. I mentioned the target number thing a year ago when we where getting out of these shoots at 7-8 pm and then driving home 2-3 hours.. Some of the clubs run a tight ship and put on a excellent show and shoot.. .. Only 2 shoots left and I will print my reviews as you all know... lol lol lol good shooting everybody.. :darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*I second that Crazymoose*

I missed six times total!
i haven't missed a target in a very long time ywt alone taken that many fives or even eights in one day

i was dissapointed with my preformance on several levels that day long shots just being one of them
and i don't think i'll be going back to his coarse anyday soon


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*attn organizers*

ttt


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

3--d said:


> The low scores were reflective of all the 40-50 yard shots..


Hmm, some people find out they're not as good at the game as think they are? 


oh well, still fair for everyone.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

russ said:


> Hmm, some people find out they're not as good at the game as think they are?
> 
> 
> oh well, still fair for everyone.


True....to some extent
Some of us have more experence on long 3-d shots...but what about the guy that comes out with his family for a day out?
I dont mind the extreme...but keep it limited There is a time and place for that.


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> how was the course muddy has not rained for a month and burn warnings are up ... rivers are down or is this the place that is in the swamp ??? nice feild to start and caribou across the creek and then you enter the wet zone lol lol ..


 Yes, this was the course except that they swapped out the caribou for a groundhog at the same yardage LOL. First time around I head shot him, second trip much better. Successful shoot though, I didn't miss a target.


----------



## Wildred (Feb 8, 2006)

*The shoot overall*

I shoot recurve unaided from the traditional stakes, it was not easy but not as tough as the Grenville shoot. I enjoy the tough courses but many other trad shooters were upset. The toughest target was the beaver at about 25 yds for us. I didn't miss a target but got a pile of 5's. My biggest complaint wasn't the toughness of the course, but only 20 targets and allowing groups of six, we started 2nd and the group behind us had 6, There were 3 compounds and 1 Trad (me) in my group, we finished our first 20 targets, ate lunch streched a bit and when we went back to target 1 the 6 person group behind us was just coming out. There were people just staring target 2 after 12 noon. I shot 10 points less in the afternoon after I knew all the yardages because we were waiting so long between targets and boredom set in. I would have liked to stay for the lucky draw but when we finished there were many groups that had not started their second round and had just started lunch. The targets were in good shape but I agree with the Hunter, if you can't get 40 targets you should not be allowed to host a Seaway challenge event.


----------

